

Reverse Engineering, why and how. - daeken
http://lostscrews.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=50

======
dnewcome
Nice description, but this is unfortunately a very simple case. Sometimes the
firmware may be a 2-stage affair, with a bootloader that has a decryption key
for the main firmware, which is encrypted. Something like that might take a
logic analyzer connected to the data pins of the CPU to crack. If the CPU is a
MCU that has embedded flash, then there may not be an easy way to snoop on the
data bus. Also, while serial ports are common, it may be necessary to use
JTAG, I2C, 1-wire, etc.

One other thing that struck me though, was that companies would be using
consultants to reverse a competitor's product. I thought that was a landmine.
Isn't it better to be able to claim `clean room' engineering to avoid
lawsuits?

